# New Trail/Game Camera Advice



## panFried (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok I tried my hand at getting advice from the camera forum with no luck. So I figure I should have started here first 

I'm looking for a new trail camera that's IR, at least 5mp and a fast trigger speed without breaking the bank. See previous post here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29014


----------



## Twistedline (Feb 16, 2013)

When you're ready let me know!


----------



## BDS05 (Jul 1, 2013)

You def get what you pay for on cameras. Every now and then you'll luck up with a cheap one.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just bought the Primos Truth Cam Supercharged Blackout.

Had it out for 6 days, took 265 pictures, and only a few of them were blurry. 

I picked this one out because it has a <1 sec trigger speed, 8mp cam, IR, and it's a blackout so no flash or lights to spoon the deer. An added bonus is the battery pack that connects to it. It hold an extra 16AA batteries so the battery life is awesome!

It was $199.


----------



## panFried (Jul 6, 2013)

I was looking at that blackout technology. Be curious how it works out for you.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 7, 2013)

I tried to post a picture from my phone but the image was too large. 

Our computed crapped out so if I can figure out how to resize it on my phone I'll post a picture.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 8, 2013)

I only use the cheap cameras. I don't need pics for National Geographic. Only need a good idea of what's going on and when. I run about 6 or 7 cameras.


----------



## panFried (Jul 8, 2013)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I only use the cheap cameras. I don't need pics for National Geographic. Only need a good idea of what's going on and when. I run about 6 or 7 cameras.


Now you are speaking my language! I used 4mb Wild Game cams, sometimes they had 2 in a package deals. Alone they use to be less than 80 bucks a piece. Any sugestions?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321554#p321554 said:


> panFried » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> ...



I've got 4 of the WildView cameras. I think they were around $50-60 a piece. And a few of the Moultrie Camera's...about the same price. No blacklights or fancy bells and whistles...but like I said...I'm not sending pics to National Geographic.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm a big fan of DLC Covert cameras. I've got two new MP6's sitting here on my desk that I need to hang this week.

Wing Supply has some of the best prices that you'll find on scouting cameras regardless of what brand/model you decide to go with.


----------



## panFried (Jul 8, 2013)

Quackrstackr said:


> I'm a big fan of DLC Covert cameras. I've got two new MP6's sitting here on my desk that I need to hang this week.
> 
> Wing Supply has some of the best prices that you'll find on scouting cameras regardless of what brand/model you decide to go with.


Thanks quackrstackr, ill check them out. Off topic, if you need deals on duck supplies, check-out Rogers Sporting Goods in Liberty MO. They always have deals.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 8, 2013)

Yup. Rogers is a good one, too.

I order shotgun shells from them.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 10, 2013)

I also have a Wild Game Innovations camera that me and a Buddy bought 2 for $80 a few years ago.


----------



## panFried (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok so I just found an ad for Wildgame Axe 4MP cams for 69 a piece and Wildgame Micro Red 8MP for 99. I need 2 so I'm thinking either 2 Axe 4s or 1 of each. I really like the video mode, but the Axe only takes pics.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are 2 pictures from the Primos cam and 2 pictures from the Wildgame Innovations can.


----------



## panFried (Jul 22, 2013)

Got some nice 3 yr olds coming in! They'll probably come in as 8's, heck youll probably get 10 on the first pic by the time the G2s come in. What do you think?


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Well from all the pictures that I have, there are 3 different bucks.

I figured 1 would be a 6pt and the other 2 would be 8s. 

We don't hunt this property much (It's a 40ac patch of woods behind my in-laws, but the neighbors shoot anything that walks by). So hopefully they can make it another year or 2.

And these guys showed up on the cam a couple of weeks ago


----------



## panFried (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice! Yeah if you property is pressured like mine year after year those deer should go nocturnal by October.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 23, 2013)

Covert MP6


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 19, 2013)

Checked the cameras yesterday and this guy showed up  Don't mind the date, when I changed the batteries I forgot to set the date and time (I was in a time crunch by the wife haha).




Here is another photo from the new camera...Notice the distorted pixels on the middle right of the picture? The camera is going back today. I already replaced the camera once. Still had those distorted pixels, so I changed the SD card. Still there! So its going back today and I'm going to try out the new Cabelas camera that they just came out with.




Also another reason it is going back...the cheap wildview snaps about 2.5 times as many pictures that the new one does.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 19, 2013)

Took the Primos back to Bass Pro Shop today. Went over to Cabelas to pick up the new camera and they were all out!

After talking with one of the associates and a couple of other guys standing there looking at cams, I decided to try out the Moultri M-990I.
https://www.moultriefeeders.com/productdetail.aspx?id=mcg-12596

I also uploaded a ton of trail cam pics to photobucket. Feel free to check them out if you would like.
https://s2.photobucket.com/user/d_rednour05/slideshow/Trail%20Cam%20Pics


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 30, 2013)

I just bought the Moultrie 5mp cam for $65.00. I will have it out tonight. See my post here for the Moultrie 8mp camera. Very nice pics. It has taken over 6k pictures in a week (my settings are a little off much) 

My Avatar is the biggest deer I have visiting my site. Taken with the Moultrie 8MP


----------



## riverrat174 (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326553#p326553 said:


> baseball_guy_99 » 19 Aug 2013, 08:45[/url]"]Checked the cameras yesterday and this guy showed up
> 
> 
> That is a NICE deer. And that CAT!!!! I would sit over that stand FOREVER to get a shot at him!!!!!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Sep 3, 2013)

That is the only picture we have of him so far...

My father in law set up the new camera last Tuesday, I checked it yesterday morning and it had taken 900+ pictures and only used 15% battery. He had the settings on 3 shot standard with a 30 second delay.

Nothing major showed up, just the same 3 bucks.


----------

